# Recipes



## zolcsika (2006 December 10)

BEEFSTEAK TARTAR 1/2 lb. lean boneless beef, preferably beef tenderloin, or top or eye round, ground 2 or 3 times2 egg yolks2 tbsp. salt2 tbsp. freshly ground black pepper2 tbsp. capers, thoroughly drained2 tbsp. finely chopped onions2 tbsp. finely chopped fresh parsley8 flat anchovy fillets, thoroughly drainedDark breadButterTraditionally the beef for beefsteak Tartar is ground very fine and served as soon as possible thereafter. Shape the beef into two mounds and place them in the center of separate serving plates. Make a well in the middle of the mounds and carefully drop an egg yolk in each.Serve the salt, black pepper, capers, chopped onions, parsley and anchovy fillets in small separate saucers. The beef and other ingredients are then combined at the table to individual taste. Serve beefsteak Tartar with dark bread and butter.


----------



## zsikemost (2006 December 13)

*Ingredients for Apple Pancakes*

1 tablespoon fat
1 tablespoon sugar
2 eggs
1-&frac12; cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup apples
Cinnamon
Milk
*Instructions*

Cream the fat and sugar, add the beaten eggs, the flour sifted with the baking powder and cinnamon, and the finely chopped apples.
Then gradually add milk to make a medium batter.
Bake on a griddle as for ordinary pancakes and serve in an overlapping row around a platter of pork chops or serve separately with roast pork, either hot or cold.
Cooked apples or a dry apple sauce may be used with batter in the same way.



 
Enjoy your meal!​


----------



## zolcsika (2006 December 16)

*Chicken Paprika*

 FINE!!
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" bgColor=#dddddd border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD width="40%">*Ingredients :*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=4 width="100%" bgColor=#eeeeee border=1><TBODY><TR id=in><TD id=iq>*1/4*</TD><TD id=iq>*cup*</TD><TD width="90%">Butter</TD></TR><TR id=in><TD id=iq>*1*</TD><TD id=iq>*lrg*</TD><TD width="90%">Onion -- Sliced Into Rings</TD></TR><TR id=in><TD id=iq>*1*</TD><TD id=iq>*x*</TD><TD width="90%">Chicken (3 & 1/2 Pounds) Cut Up</TD></TR><TR id=in><TD id=iq>*1 1/2*</TD><TD id=iq>*tsp*</TD><TD width="90%">Hungarian Paprika</TD></TR><TR id=in><TD id=iq>*1*</TD><TD id=iq>*x*</TD><TD width="90%">Green Bell Pepper, Seeded, Deribbed and Sliced Into</TD></TR><TR id=in><TD id=iq></TD><TD id=iq></TD><TD width="90%">Rings</TD></TR><TR id=in><TD id=iq>*1*</TD><TD id=iq>*x*</TD><TD width="90%">Tomato -- Sliced</TD></TR><TR id=in><TD id=iq>*1/4*</TD><TD id=iq>*lb*</TD><TD width="90%">Fresh Button Mushrooms Optional</TD></TR><TR id=in><TD id=iq>*1/2*</TD><TD id=iq>*cup*</TD><TD width="90%">Sour Cream -- Optional</TD></TR><TR id=in><TD id=iq></TD><TD id=iq></TD><TD width="90%">Salt -- To Taste</TD></TR></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD><TD width="60%">*Method :*<!br> 
In a three quart Dutch oven or heavy bottomed sauce pan over medium heat, melt butter. Add onion and saute until translucent (about 5 minutes). Remove pan from heat. Sprinkle chicken with salt and add to pan with paprika, half of the green bell [URL="http://fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin/g.cgi?g=985&r=55900"]pepper[/URL], and half of the tomato. Cover the pan with a tight-fitting lid and cook over very low heat until the chicken is tender (1 to 1-1/2 hours). Turn chicken pieces occasionally so that they cook evenly. If necessary, add a few spoonfuls of water to prevent sticking. During the last 15 minutes of cooking add mushrooms, if using. When chicken is tender, transfer to a heated platter.
Place pan over medium heat and cook juices, scraping the bottom of pan to loosen any burned-on bits. Add a spoonful or so of water to achieve a gravy like consistency, then stir in sour [URL="http://fooddownunder.com/cgi-bin/g.cgi?g=1464&r=55900"]cream[/URL] (if used) to form a smooth mixture. Pour over chicken and garnish with remaining bell pepper and tomato. Serve hot.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## madamo (2007 Január 25)

*Brazilian speciality*


Ingredients:


1 small pumpkin
½ kilo shrimp
2 red peppers
2 spoons butter
1 can cream cheese
1 can of tomato sauce
spices as you like (garlic, onion, etc)

Directions:

Cut the pumpkin in the top and take out the seeds, leavind a lid.
Spread butter in and outside it.
Put the pumpkin in the oven for 30 min or until it is almost soft

Use a pan to fry the spices , then add the shrimp Add tomato sauce
and let it all cook for 5 minutes. Then add cream cheese.

Take the pumpkin from the oven; spread the shimp in cream cheese
inside the pumpkin.
and cook in the oven for another 10 minutes, covered in aluminium sheet.


Ready!


----------



## zolcsika (2007 Február 12)

<TABLE id=INCREDIMAINTABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD id=INCREDITEXTREGION style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt" vAlign=top width="100%">BAKED EMPANADA

</TD></TR><TR><TD id=INCREDIFOOTER width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%"></TD><TD id=INCREDISOUND vAlign=bottom align=middle></TD><TD id=INCREDIANIM vAlign=bottom align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<HR>*Attachments Preview:*




<CENTER></CENTER>


----------



## Editke99 (2007 Április 21)

Hi! I'm looking for a recipe for a meat dish but I'm not sure of the correct spelling. It's pronounced *MITCH.* It's basically ground meat (veal, pork+lamb) mixed with spices and rolled into little balls and then you can BBQ it or deep-fry it like you would a hamburger.

I believe the key ingredient is a *special spice*, but I have no idea what that is. I think this recipe is very popular in Romania and Transylvania.

Can someone please post this recipe or point me in the right direction. THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Április 21)

Roasted garlic & Potato Soup

12 serving

8 medium red potatoes, peeled
2 medium onions, coarsely chopped
3 teaspoons fresh snipped rosemary
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 garlic heads
5 cups or 40-ounces chicken or vegetable stock, divided
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
2 cups soy milk
salt

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Cut the potatoes,into cubes, no larger than one-inch thick.
Place the potatoes into large baking pan. Sprinkle the onions and rosemary over the potatoes. Drizzle with olive oil.
Peel the dry outer leaves away from the heads of garlic. Hold the head on its side and cut a slice off the top, exposing the cloves. Wrap each head in alumimum foil. Place the wrapped garlic on top of the potatoes, cut side up.
Cover and bake for 50-60 minutes or until the garlic is soft and the potatoes are tender when pierced with fork. Set aside to cool slightly.
Sgueeze the garlik from the cloves into the container of a blender or a food processor. Add the potatoes, onion, 4 cups stock, flour and pepper. Process or blend until smooth.
Put the mixture into a large pot. Add remaining rest 1 cup stock. Cook over a low-medium flame until heated through. Add the soy milk. Simmer for 5 minutes. Season with salt and black ground pepper.

This potato soup my favorite, but only after the Hungarian potato soup.


----------



## Szamovár (2007 Szeptember 24)

Editke99 írta:


> Hi! I'm looking for a recipe for a meat dish but I'm not sure of the correct spelling. It's pronounced *MITCH.*



Editke, my english is poor. I don't dare to translate a recipe : ).
The right direction (in hungarian):
http://www.disputa.ro/cgi-bin/disputa/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=print_topic;f=9;t=000088


----------



## Vas (2007 Október 22)

Editke99 írta:


> Hi! I'm looking for a recipe for a meat dish but I'm not sure of the correct spelling. It's pronounced *MITCH.* It's basically ground meat (veal, pork+lamb) mixed with spices and rolled into little balls and then you can BBQ it or deep-fry it like you would a hamburger.
> 
> I believe the key ingredient is a *special spice*, but I have no idea what that is. I think this recipe is very popular in Romania and Transylvania.
> 
> Can someone please post this recipe or point me in the right direction. THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


Hi! In case you're still lookin' for it:
Indeed, mitch (or mics, or mici - short for "mititei") is very popular in Romania (and Transylvania) - as is in Serbia (they call it "cevabcici"), Turkie (forgot its Turkish name) and Germany (due to the immigrant workers over there).
In English, I would call them "minced meat rolls".

Ingredients:
2 lbs ground meat 
1/2 teaspoon seasoning salt
1/2 teaspoon fresh ground pepper
2 teaspoon baking soda (will help to "puff" up the meat)
3 garlic cloves, put through garlic press
1 pinch ground allspice (optional)
1/2 teaspoon dried thyme (optional)
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes, crumbled (optional)
1/2 teaspoon paprika (hot or sweet (your choice) - optional)
1 onion (minced - optional)
1 teaspoon ground caraway seeds (optional - for that specific Turkish aroma)
3/4 teaspoon harissa (optional - again, for a very specific Oriental taste)
1/4 teaspoon dried dill (optional)
1/4 teaspoon dried summer savory
1/4 teaspoon coriander
1 teaspoon marjoram
1 cup beef stock or bouillon

Do not eliminate all the optional ingredients.
Meat - that is, chuck+pork+lamb. (Ancient recipes do mention horse too, but we won't, will we?). Personally, I've never put lamb either - one of these days, however....
Then again, the less pork you put, the fatter the chuck should be - so to enjoy mitch that will not taste dry.
It is strongly suggested to grind the meat several times over - 2-3 times, for the right mincedness.

1. Combine all ingredients except stock.
2. Add about 1/2 cup stock and knead it into the meat mixture. Continue adding stock until mixture is worked to very soft consistency (5-10 minutes). You may not have to use up all the stock.
3. Cover it well and refrigerate 4 hours or overnite.
4. Shape into cylinders 1" diameter by 3" long (with wet or oily hands).
5. Cover and chill again for 3 to 4 hours.
6. Grill over very hot coals, gas grill, or broil in oven, turning often until nicely browned on outside but still having a slightly pink interior (about 10 minutes). It's a good idea to cook them in batches, as being served.

It's usually served hot, directly from the grill, with mustard, fries and beer. 
Enjoy!


----------



## zolcsika (2008 Március 15)

*" Lebbencs " Soup*

Hungarian Lebbencs Soup:<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td>*Ingredients:*
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td>6 oz. extra wide wafer thin pasta,
broken into pieces (1in.)</td> <td>1 large onion</td> </tr> <tr> <td>8 oz. meaty smoked bacon</td> <td>½ lb. carrots</td> </tr> <tr> <td>1 heaping TBSP flour</td> <td>2 medium sized potatoes, peeled and diced</td> </tr> <tr> <td>1 heaping TBSP Hungarian red paprika </td> <td>2-3 stalks celery</td> </tr> <tr> <td>16 cups cold water</td> <td>2-3 strands parsley root</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
*Cooking instructions:* 
- Cut up the bacon into small pieces and brown slightly. Break up the pasta into smaller pieces and add to the browning bacon, allowing the noodles to slightly brown. Add flour, paprika -mix together quickly and add water. Add potatoes peeled and cut into small pieces, add cut up pieces of carrots.
- Add celery, whole peeled onion, and parsley root. Add salt to taste. Simmer for about 20 minutes. 
- Before serving remove the celery and parsley.​


----------



## zolcsika (2008 Augusztus 20)

*20 Aug HUNGARIAN COUNTRY BIRTHDAY CAKE*


This recipe was created by the *National Trade Guild of Hungarian Confectioner Industrialists* at the request of the Hungarian Prime Minister's Office, for the 2008 celebration of St. Stephen's Day, Hungary's national holiday. While the cake contains a little _pálinka_ and rum, it is said to be safe for children.
But as this accompanying article indicates, the recipe is quite complicated and recommended for experienced cooks only.
*Ingredients:*
*For the piskóta*
340 grams dried plums
120 grams whole eggs
1 vanilla stick
60 milliliters Casino Rum
120 grams butter
120 grams powdered sugar
70 grams walnuts, ground
140 grams flour
5 grams baking powder
5 grams cinnamon
7 grams lemon zest
3 grams salt
*For the Marzipan Cream*
130 milliliters milk
100 grams egg yolk
100 grams marzipan, grated
11 grams "bitter marzipan," grated
22 grams sugar
*For the Chocolate Cream*
90 milliliters milk
50 grams egg yolk 
30 grams cocoa paste
60 grams sugar
*For the Plum Pálinka Syrup*
30 milliliters quality plum _pálinka_
30 milliliters simple syrup (made with 15 grams sugar and 15 milliliters water)
*For Decorating*
50 grams gelatin, cooked (250 milliliters water and 40 grams gelatin)
150 grams plum _lekvár_ (jam)
60 grams walnuts, ground
230 grams whipped cream
Dried plums
Almonds, sliced
*Method:*
*For the Piskóta*
Dice the dried plums, boil water in a pot, and add the plums. Leave them in the water until they soften, but do not cook them. Drain and cool them off immediately with cold water. Put the plums in a bowl and pour the rum over them. Put the whole eggs in a bowl and scrape the vanilla stick into it. In a separate bowl, beat the butter with the powdered sugar until it is very fluffy, then add the egg mixture and beat until it is the consistency of a very light cream. Add this to the plums and mix carefully, while adding the dry ingredients, which have been previously mixed. Stir until the mixture is homogeneous, but don't over-stir or it will be too firm. Divide the mixture into three 340-gram portions and put each in a cake pan with a 23 centimeter diameter. The layers should be one centimeter thick. Bake on 210 Celsius for ten minutes. When done, sprinkle the tops with powdered sugar and remove the cakes from the pans.
*For the Marzipan Cream*
Boil two-thirds of the milk with the sugar and gradually add the grated marzipan. Mix the milk with the egg and gradually add, stirring continuously. Cook until it thickens. Mix the cream in a blender.
*For the Chocolate Cream*
Boil two-thirds of the milk with the sugar and add the cocoa paste. Mix the milk with the egg and gradually add, stirring continuously. Cook until it thickens. Mix the cream in a blender. 
Continuous stirring is very important for both base creams because they burn easily. It is recommended to cook them a day before the cake is filled.
*For the Plum Pálinka Syrup*
Make a simple syrup by boiling the sugar with the water. Add the _pálinka_.
*To Assemble the Cake*
Spread the _pálinka_ syrup on the cake layers. Next, spread each with 50 grams of homemade plum _jam_ Sprinkle each layer with 20 grams of roasted ground walnuts. Use a 6-centimeter-high hoop 23 centimeters in diameter. The hoop is needed, because the creams are very soft when filling. Place a cake layer in the hoop, and spread it with chocolate cream reserving approximately 30 grams of it. Place the next cake layer on top, and spread it with three-quarters of the marzipan cream. Place the third layer on top, spread it with the rest of the marzipan cream and use the rest of the chocolate cream to decorate the surface with a marble-like design. Refrigerate for three hours, then slice it into 16 slices. Decorate with cream, dried plums and roasted almond chips.


----------



## sunnysuomi (2008 Augusztus 28)

Can you recommend any Hungarian restaurants in Canada? I might just happen to be close to it.


----------



## kacsa314 (2008 Augusztus 28)

super


----------



## magyar1964 (2009 Január 14)

They all sound delicious!


----------



## bice (2009 Január 30)

*Gombaleves*

Mushrooms soup
INGREDIENTS (Nutrition)

* 4 tablespoons unsalted butter
* 2 cups chopped onions
* 1 pound fresh mushrooms, sliced
* 2 teaspoons dried dill weed
* 1 tablespoon paprika
* 1 tablespoon soy sauce
* 2 cups chicken broth
* 1 cup milk
* 3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
* 1 teaspoon salt
* ground black pepper to taste
* 2 teaspoons lemon juice
* 1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
* 1/2 cup sour cream

* add to recipe box Add to Recipe Box
My folders:
* add to shopping list Add to Shopping List
* Customize Recipe
* add a personal note Add a Personal Note

DIRECTIONS

1. Melt the butter in a large pot over medium heat. Saute the onions in the butter for 5 minutes. Add the mushrooms and saute for 5 more minutes. Stir in the dill, paprika, soy sauce and broth. Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer for 15 minutes.
2. In a separate small bowl, whisk the milk and flour together. Pour this into the soup and stir well to blend. Cover and simmer for 15 more minutes, stirring occasionally.
3. Finally, stir in the salt, ground black pepper, lemon juice, parsley and sour cream. Mix together and allow to heat through over low heat, about 3 to 5 minutes. Do not boil. Serve immediately


----------



## bice (2009 Január 30)

*Meg**gyleves (Morello Cherry Soup) *
Ingredients: 1 1/2 lb. morello cherries &middot; 3 pints water &middot; 2 gills sour cream &middot; 1/2 pint dry red wine &middot; 1 egg yolk &middot; 6 oz. sugar &middot; the peel of half a lemon &middot;1 inch-sized piece of cinnamon &middot; 2 tsp. flour &middot; pinch of salt. 
Stone the morello cherries, then put them to cook together with sugar, salt, lemon peel, and cinnamon. Allow to simmer. Meantime, mix in a bowl the flour. egg yolk and 1 gill of sour cream. Mix with a ladleful of soup, then add to the boiling soup stirring constantly. Finally, mix wine and other half of sour cream. and add this to the soup as well. After 10 minutes of simmering put soup aside and let it cool. Take lemon peel and cinnamon out before cooling. This soup is excellent when chilled. It can be made from gooseberries, black-berries, raspberries or red currants as well.


----------



## bice (2009 Január 30)

* TUROS CSUSZA Noodles with Cottage-cheese) *
Ingredients:1/2 lb. noodles · 7 oz. cottage-cheese ·1 tsp. finely chopped fresh or dried dill · 2 oz. fat bacon ·1 1/2 gills sour cream 
Cook noodles in plenty of salt water. Cut bacon into small cubes meantime, and fry on low heat till crisp. Lift out bacon, put aside. Drain the cooked noodle. then put into the bacon-fat in the saucepan. Lower heat under saucepan then add sour cream. Stir, pull aside and add the crumbled cottage-cheese and chopped dill. Put immediately into a hot dish. sprinkle the chopped, fried bacon on top and serve.


----------



## hotelaudit (2009 Március 12)

Wow baby it's a great recipe I licked my all fingers


----------



## gyorgy99 (2010 Április 16)

Some great recipe's here! Thank you!


----------



## Gripen911 (2010 Április 21)

which kind of cottage cheese?


bice írta:


> * TUROS CSUSZA Noodles with Cottage-cheese) *
> Ingredients:1/2 lb. noodles &middot; 7 oz. cottage-cheese &middot;1 tsp. finely chopped fresh or dried dill &middot; 2 oz. fat bacon &middot;1 1/2 gills sour cream
> Cook noodles in plenty of salt water. Cut bacon into small cubes meantime, and fry on low heat till crisp. Lift out bacon, put aside. Drain the cooked noodle. then put into the bacon-fat in the saucepan. Lower heat under saucepan then add sour cream. Stir, pull aside and add the crumbled cottage-cheese and chopped dill. Put immediately into a hot dish. sprinkle the chopped, fried bacon on top and serve.


----------



## Gripen911 (2010 Április 21)

something missing form this recipe
first of all you need to marinate the beef in oil for two days. just after that ground the beef.



zolcsika írta:


> BEEFSTEAK TARTAR 1/2 lb. lean boneless beef, preferably beef tenderloin, or top or eye round, ground 2 or 3 times2 egg yolks2 tbsp. salt2 tbsp. freshly ground black pepper2 tbsp. capers, thoroughly drained2 tbsp. finely chopped onions2 tbsp. finely chopped fresh parsley8 flat anchovy fillets, thoroughly drainedDark breadButterTraditionally the beef for beefsteak Tartar is ground very fine and served as soon as possible thereafter. Shape the beef into two mounds and place them in the center of separate serving plates. Make a well in the middle of the mounds and carefully drop an egg yolk in each.Serve the salt, black pepper, capers, chopped onions, parsley and anchovy fillets in small separate saucers. The beef and other ingredients are then combined at the table to individual taste. Serve beefsteak Tartar with dark bread and butter.


----------



## appaloosa (2010 Október 26)

I am excited to try some of the great recipes here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## appaloosa (2010 Október 28)

Cookies and Cream Brownies

Cream Cheese Layer:
1 package (8 oz.) cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup sugar
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract

Brownie Layer:
1/2 cup butter, melted
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup baking cocoa
2 eggs
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
12 cream-filled chocolate cookies (Oreos)

In a small mixing bowl, beat the cream cheese, sugar, egg and vanilla until smooth; set aside. For brownie layer, combine butter, sugars and cocoa in a large mixing bowl; blend well. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Combine flour and baking powder; stir into the cocoa mixture. Stir in vanilla and cookie crumbs. Pour into a greased 11-inch X 7-inch X 2-inch baking pan. Spoon cream cheese mixture over batter; cut through batter with a knife to swirl. Bake at 350 for 25-30 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out with moist crumbs. Cool completely.


----------



## appaloosa (2010 Október 28)

Sweet and Crunchy Broccoli Salad

1 lb. bacon, crisply cooked and crumbled
1 bunch broccoli, chopped
1/2 head cauliflower, chopped
1 sweet onion, finely chopped
1/2 c. raisins
1/2 c. sunflower seeds

Mix all ingredients together. Toss with dressing and oil.

Dressing:
1 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup sugar
2 Tablespoons vinegar

Mix all ingredients together and shake well.


----------



## appaloosa (2010 Október 28)

Sweet and Crunchy Broccoli Salad

1 lb. bacon, crisply cooked and crumbled
1 bunch broccoli, chopped
1/2 head cauliflower, chopped
1 sweet onion, finely chopped
1/2 cup raisins
1/2 cup sunflower seeds

Mix all ingredients together. Toss with dressing and chill.

Dressing:
1 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup sugar
2 Tablespoons vinegar

Mix all ingredients together and shake well.


----------



## appaloosa (2010 November 1)

Spinach Frittata

1 pound fresh spinach
3 Tablespoons butter
1/2 pound mushrooms, sliced
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
8 eggs
1/2 teaspoon seasoning salt
dash of pepper 
3 Tablespoons butter
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Remove stems from spinach; wash leaves thoroughly, and tear into large pieces. Cook spinach in a small amount of boiling water 5 to 10 minutes or until tender. Drain; place on paper towels and squeeze until dry. Finely chop spinach; set aside. 

Melt 3 Tablespoons butter in a skillet; saute mushrooms and onion in butter until tender but not brown; drain on paper towels. Beat eggs slightly; add seasonings, and beat until frothy. Stir spinach and mushroom mixture into eggs. 

Melt 3 Tablespoons butter in a large ovenproof skillet. Pour egg mixture into skillet; cook over medium-low heat 7 minutes or until eggs are set. Remove from heat; sprinkle with cheese. Place oven rack about 6 inches from broiler element; broil frittata 2 to 3 minutes. Cut into wedges to serve.


----------



## appaloosa (2010 November 1)

Coca-Cola Roast

1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
1 (4 to 5 pound) bottom round roast
3 Tablespoons vegetable oil
1 (10 ounce) bottle Coca-Cola
1 (12 ounce) bottle chili sauce
2 Tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
2 Tablespoons hot sauce

Combine salt, pepper, and garlic salt; rub over surface of roast. Brown roast on all sides in vegetable oil in a Dutch oven. Drain off drippings. Combine remaining ingredients; pour over roast. Cover and bake at 325 F for 3 hours or until tender.


----------



## Macika (2010 November 1)

*Cheese biscuits - Sajtos pogácsa –*

*Cheese biscuits - Sajtos pogácsa *​ *<o> </o>*​ ~ 5 cups flour <o></o>
1 lb grated cheese (450 gram – save 5 gram for the top) (stronger the cheese the more cheese flavor it will produce) <o></o>
1 cup butter or good margarine <o></o>
Original recipe calls for: 600 grams flour, 400 grams cheese, 250 grams butter) <o></o>
3 egg yolks (save the white for? pavlova cake) <o></o>
Warm Milk (exact amount not known)<o> </o>
1 pg. dry yeast or 2.5 gram fresh baker’s yeast <o></o>
1 tbs sugar <o></o>
1 tbs salt<o> </o>
For top. Optional ; some egg white and small amount of grated cheese (any kind) <o></o>
<o></o>
Mix yeast in warm milk and sugar set it aside to rise.<o> </o>
Get your mixing machine ready<o> </o>
 Blend butter, egg yolks, salt, milk , yeast mixture and milk to form a very soft dough. Add cheese and work it in by hand very gently. you don’t have over mix it any more. Cover and let it rise until doubled… (about 2 hours) punch it down and roll it out, about 2 finger thickness 1 ½? spread some egg white on top of this dough. Sprinkle some cheese on this if you like. This is optional. For parties some people sprinkle course salt, paprika, caraway seeds, pepper, parmesan cheese ct.. <o></o>
Grease and four 2 large cookie sheet <o></o>
Start stamping it out with a small biscuit cutter or a small juke glass. Make a new ball with The left over dough and continue stemping out till all the dough is used up. <o></o>
I make about 75 – 80 small pogácsa / biscuits <o></o>
Let it rise again for about ½ hour 
Bake at 350F for 20 min. or until golden brown <o></o>
When cold I just throw this biscuits in a freezer. If you throw 2-3 in microwave for 15-20 seconds. it taste like fresh, even after a month.


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 November 30)

thank you for the recipe, I have a similar one which uses dried cranberries.


----------

